# Our Florida in November Continues



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Our Florida in November Continues

As a proud Florida native I have been fishing Central Florida waters ever since the late forties. Back then Florida fishing was outstanding. Guess what...It Still Is!
2017 has been one of the best, most productive, years ever. 1940 had nothing on 2017. With ever increasing numbers of American red snapper, and gag grouper absolutely on fire, 2018 looks to be ever better. 
Thanks to Captain Dylan Hubbard, Hubbard's Marina, for sharing with us what Florida fishing is all about. Like to get off shore, way off shore, fast? The Flying HUB is not fast...it's sudden. Those twin, 350 HP, four stroke, eight cylinder, 325 cu Displacement, Yamaha outboards are simply the best of the best:

Talk about proud; Captain Dylan & Captain Sig are all smiles from ear to ear. And for good reason, the Flying HUB ll is tearing them apart. The ll's Captain, Captain Anthony, is one of the best:

Thank you Captain Dylan, and Captain Anthony; thank you for being part of "Our Florida!"




The Florida Fisherman ll may not be "sudden" 

But if you like comfort & the best of food...the Florida is hard to beat:


Talk about, 'serious about fishing' the Florida Fisherman ll has a fishing coach. Mr. John Martin is an expert's expert. This man, this man of the sea, is always more than willing to share his vast knowledge:

John leads by example. 11/10/17:




I am honored to call Mr. John Martin a friend. Another very good friend, and expert fisherman, Mr. Omar Castillo Jr.

Omar, custom rods & reels, a member of Hubbard's 'Regulars' Club, fishes all day, 39 hour, 44 hour, and 63 hour trips. Omar is an expert at 'deep drop' fishing. He often goes on the 63 hour deep drop trips:


Omar is a graduate of Tampa Catholic High School; I graduated from Jesuit. As proud of our schools as we are, there remains this one little thing...football. The next time you see Omar ask him who has dominated for eighteen, that's 18, straight years:

Still more pictures from last Friday's 39 hour trip. It was another good one:






Next up the last 39 hour trip for November, 11/17/2017. Hope to have another 'Our Florida in November' picture report and action packed video to share. 

Thanks to Mr. John Martin for taking time off from fishing to snap the outstanding pictures from the Florida's 11/10 trip. Greatly appreciated!
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

This just in from Mr. Nick Wiley Executive Director, Florida Fish & Wildlife Conservation Commission, FWC, concerning 'Our Florida in November!' 

"Simply amazing. This message makes me proud of Florida and folks like you who give people a chance to truly experience why we call Florida the Fishing Capital of the World! The photos of the great cooking make me hungry too! Also appreciate the patriotism and honor to our military and veterans. All around excellent. Thank you Mr. Ambassador!" 

Nick Wiley
Executive Director
Florida Fish & Wildlife
Conservation Commission

Talk about ecstatic! I am on cloud...


----------

